# Adrien Broner Vs Mikey Garcia Official!



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sauce to follow


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150905491869963


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Boxing2017, you are one sexy beast.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner with the upset. Garcia can't take the best punch and he doesn't have heart for the game.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice!

Mikey by wide UD.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Garcia by quittage

Broner has never been in the ring with someone as complete as Mikey Garcia.

Garcia is going to gut him.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Garcia by UD is the safe bet. Broner kills himself to make 140 and will get outworked with ease. Garcia can punch but Broner has a chin so I think he lasts the distance. Expect it to be one sided.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Confirmed for 140?

Garcia taps that ass, gonna go with wide UD.

I'd pick KO but if Broner gets caught and goes into survival mode I don't think Mikey will try to force a KO.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Smirk said:


> Boxing2017, you are one sexy beast.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Garcia by quittage
> 
> Broner has never been in the ring with someone as complete as Mikey Garcia.
> 
> Garcia is going to gut him.


If Broner was going to quit, his time to do it was vs Maidana


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Broner with the upset. Garcia can't take the best punch and he doesn't have heart for the game.


What would Garcia have to do to Broner for you to give him some credit?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Is there a location for this fight?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Going for garcia but yall have seriously started underrating broner. 

The maidana fight was closer than most like to make it out to he in fact I remember people were shitting it that broner would get the decision at the end of the fight. 

Even with the kd's in the maidana fight broner was still in the fight and putting it on chino. 

Broner might be too big and powerful for mikey.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I fear for Broner here


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm honestly unsure, Broner is a big dude. His two losses are from very physical fighters


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What would Garcia have to do to Broner for you to give him some credit?


Win every round and stop him within six. I don't think much of Broner either.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey UD for me. He'll be getting a lot more exposure with this fight, happy for Mikey.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Going for garcia but yall have seriously started underrating broner.
> 
> The maidana fight was closer than most like to make it out to he in fact I remember people were shitting it that broner would get the decision at the end of the fight.
> 
> ...


Broner was in the fight in as much as he didn't quit and didn't phone it in. He was at no point putting it on Maidana, that's pure revisionist.

I'd be interested to see if anyone could actually post a scorecard in which you could consider the margin of victory as anything but emphatic.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> Broner was in the fight in as much as he didn't quit and didn't phone it in. He was at no point putting it on Maidana, that's pure revisionist.
> 
> I'd be interested to see if anyone could actually post a scorecard in which you could consider the margin of victory as anything but emphatic.


Nah Broner actually did pretty well and won about 4 rounds and has Maidana running in the 12th.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Broner was in the fight in as much as he didn't quit and didn't phone it in. He was at no point putting it on Maidana, that's pure revisionist.
> 
> I'd be interested to see if anyone could actually post a scorecard in which you could consider the margin of victory as anything but emphatic.


He was putting on Maidana in round 12


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

This kind of opportunity really drives home how beneficial it was to Garcia to leave Top Rank. Arum's been licking his chops at getting Broner fed to Pacquiao, Crawford, or one of his other fighters for years, but he's never been able to actually close the deal.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If Broner was going to quit, his time to do it was vs Maidana


Broner was in his prime against Maidana, and I'm pretty sure he still had self belief at the time of the fight. Since the Maidana fight Broner has spiraled downwards very fast and I'm sure he knows he is nothing more than a stepping stone at this point in his career.

Fighters with Broner's mind set usually quit when they see no chance of winning during a fight where they are getting beat up. No sense in taking abuse if you're no longer a world level fighter.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm really curious how Broner melts back down to 140. Mikey is the better technician of the two so Broner will need to be strong to have a shot.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Broner could win this fight if he would abandon the looking cool, trying to be smooth, I'm so slick BS. Come out use your athletic ability and combination punching to be the offensive force that he could be. He is not a great defensive fighter, he's not great off the back foot, and it causes him to get behind and look like sh!t for 65% of the fight. If he would focus on being first, throwing combinations, and doing the things he does well instead of the things he wishes he could do well, he'd be fine. All that said, Garcia busts him up, he's not to be played with...I hate this fight for Broner assuming he doesn't make any adjustments or change anything.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Broner was in his prime against Maidana, and I'm pretty sure he still had self belief at the time of the fight. Since the Maidana fight Broner has spiraled downwards very fast and I'm sure he knows he is nothing more than a stepping stone at this point in his career.
> 
> Fighters with Broner's mind set usually quit when they see no chance of winning during a fight where they are getting beat up. No sense in taking abuse if you're no longer a world level fighter.


I can't say I agree with your stoppage prediction but I think everyone here is missing the fact that Broner has gotten lazy, fat, and unmotivated\distracted.

The Granados fight shouldn't even had been competitive.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't see Garcia stopping AB if Maidana didn't after two knockdowns. It's a shame Broner tried to pull that DQ shit with Marcos because he deserved at least some props for surviving.

Broner's got that Hopkins sulk attitude. If Mikey takes him to school then AB is going to be unbearable in the later rounds. Is this definitely 140? Garcia's never been up that high and Broner hasn't been that low for ages. 

Broner's skilled enough to present something a little different from what Mikey's used to. Gotta opt for Garcia in this one though. Whatever Broner brings I don't think it'll be too hard for Mikey to handle. 

Garcia UD 8-4, 9-3


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Nah Broner actually did pretty well and won about 4 rounds and has Maidana running in the 12th.





bballchump11 said:


> He was putting on Maidana in round 12


Broner won the 12th and landed some big shots but he was fucking sloppy af and Maidana was still landing plenty huge shots despite being gassed as fucked. It was a competitive round with lots of action I'd admit that Broner was putting it on him because of the quality of shots he landed in that round but by the same token you'd have to say Maidana was also still putting it on Broner in round 12.

My point was that most people remember it as 9-3 to 8-4 Maidana with 2 KD's for Maidana and to claim that the fight was closer is revisionist.

On topic, I think levels will be apparent in this fight and Garcia will look good.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Revisionist is claiming the fight wasn't competitive. 

It was a high intense fight and broner was in it all the way through. People's hate for broner makes them forget or not want to remember. 

If I remember the rbr thread here people were moaning that brokers gonna win it by robbery -you can't claim robbery unless the guy was somewhat competitive in the fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Broner won the 12th and landed some big shots but he was fucking sloppy af and Maidana was still landing plenty huge shots despite being gassed as fucked. It was a competitive round with lots of action I'd admit that Broner was putting it on him because of the quality of shots he landed in that round but by the same token you'd have to say Maidana was also still putting it on Broner in round 12.
> 
> My point was that most people remember it as 9-3 to 8-4 Maidana with 2 KD's for Maidana and to claim that the fight was closer is revisionist.
> 
> On topic, I think levels will be apparent in this fight and Garcia will look good.


Not to mention that Marcos was still feeling the effects from that punch after the bell after the 11th round. Despite that, Marcos still finished strong in the 12th.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Live...


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Garcia does not destroy him. 

This will be very competitive.

Broner is now criminally underrated. 

Would love it if he's on his game for this one.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

same night as UFC Jones-Cormier rematch...


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Broner probably can't even make 140 anymore and will either try to get the weight upped before the fight or just not even try to lose the extra pound or 3 and come in overweight, also to give him an advantage. Either way Garcia wins this


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Not to mention that Marcos was still feeling the effects from that punch after the bell after the 11th round. Despite that, Marcos still finished strong in the 12th.


Right, man. It was a great round both guys showed a lot of heart.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Garcia does not destroy him.
> 
> This will be very competitive.
> 
> ...


Broner has lost to:

Fernando Quintero
Daniel Ponce De Leon
Marcos Maidana
Shawn Porter

All fighters that are not even in Mikey Garcia's level.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> Is there a location for this fight?


http://www.boxingscene.com/mikey-garcia-broner-loses-i-lose-im-better-fighter--117153

Says it'll likely be Barclays Center in Brooklyn.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Live...


Seemed to be some noisy ass dog in the audio background there. At first I thought it was Broner but I think I still heard it after Broner was gone.

If it was Broner, that's exactly why he will lose the fight. Always has to play the jackass.

Dude needs to be serious for a change, but that seals my pick for Mikey.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

How the hell did Broner have a razor close fight with Granados, but he'll somehow be competitive with a p4p-caliber fighter like Mikey?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/mikey-garcia-broner-loses-i-lose-im-better-fighter--117153
> 
> *Says it'll likely be Barclays Center in Brooklyn*.


Wtf!?!

Thats some bullshit, neither fighter has ties to New York.

This is some Frampton in Texas bullshit...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Wtf!?!
> 
> Thats some bullshit, neither fighter has ties to New York.
> 
> This is some Frampton in Texas bullshit...


agreed, that is dumb. It's somewhat neutral there I suppose which is the best I can say about it. It should be in Vegas probably.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is gonna screw this up.

I see an "injury" pull out coming(can't make the weight).


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Gonna finish the job Maidana started.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Mikey Ud12

AB will be the biggest, fastest fighter Mikey will have fought

AB will be competituve but lose. Maidana/Porter two big 147s couldnt stop AB no way Mikey does. AB has heart

And I see no way AB makes 140,


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This is great news. Probably not for Broner though

Mikey by KO


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Revisionist is claiming the fight wasn't competitive.
> 
> It was a high intense fight and broner was in it all the way through. People's hate for broner makes them forget or not want to remember.
> 
> If I remember the rbr thread here people were moaning that brokers gonna win it by robbery -you can't claim robbery unless the guy was somewhat competitive in the fight.


You can in boxing. I watched Ricar Abril put an absolite schooling on Brandon Rios, winning every single round without dispute and still 'lost' the fight.

I dont see an argument for Rios winni g a single round in that fight yet two judges had him losing seven and eight rounds.

No matter how wide it is theres always a worry the home/money fighter is gonna get a pass. That fight was miles more competitive that Abril/Rios of course, just saying boxing fans are well aware of the corruptness in boxing and that plays its part.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> Mikey Ud12
> 
> AB will be the biggest, fastest fighter Mikey will have fought
> 
> ...


I was just about to make that point. I was thinking about Mikey's past opponents, and this is true. Broner is the biggest, fastest and may be the hardest hitter also overall.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think this will be a wash because Broner makes it a tough night for most, but I do think Mikey wins this by UD. Stoked that Mikey's back.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> You can in boxing. I watched Ricar Abril put an absolite schooling on Brandon Rios, winning every single round without dispute and still 'lost' the fight.
> 
> I dont see an argument for Rios winni g a single round in that fight yet two judges had him losing seven and eight rounds.
> 
> No matter how wide it is theres always a worry the home/money fighter is gonna get a pass. That fight was miles more competitive that Abril/Rios of course, just saying boxing fans are well aware of the corruptness in boxing and that plays its part.


And I had no problem with that. It was for the good of the game...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> And I had no problem with that. It was for the good of the game...


LOL, what Rios getting dementia by becoming a human punch bag for the next five years.

Maybes they should just fake boxing and make it like WWE for the good of the game.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> LOL, what Rios getting dementia by becoming a human punch bag for the next five years.
> 
> Maybes they should just fake boxing and make it like WWE for the good of the game.


Lightweight was hot at that moment. Abril was a dreadful fighter to watch and honestly was not championship material. Rios was the more marketable fighter, the more celebrated fighter, the more crowd-pleasing fighter, by far. Those points are not arguable. I was not upset at all at the decision. I was satisfied in fact...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Lightweight was hot at that moment was hot. Abril was a dreadful fighter to watch and honestly was not championship material. Rios was the more marketable fighter, the more celebrated fighter, the more crowd-pleasing fighter, by far. Those points are not arguable. I was not upset at all at the decision. I was satisfied in fact...


Abril lit him up and ruined Rios without breaking a sweat. Rios was never the same again.

He got that Broner mentality after he got lit up and both just accept the payday defeats in big fights now.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Abril lit him up and ruined Rios without breaking a sweat. Rios was never the same again.
> 
> He got that Broner mentality after he got lit up and both just accept the payday defeats in big fights now.


:lol::lol::lol:

How in the world can you compare Richars fight against Rios to the beatdown Maidana handed Broner?

You're delusional.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> How in the world can you compare Richars fight against Rios to the beatdown Maidana handed Broner?
> 
> You're delusional.


Physically different, mentally destroyed both. They both went from wannabee elite fighters to feeders for the elite overnight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Physically different, mentally destroyed both. They both went from wannabee elite fighters to feeders for the elite overnight.


Once again you're freakin delusional.

He went on to stop Alvarado in a barn burner in their first fight, right after the Richar fight!

Sure he lost the rematch but it was competitive.

After that came the Manny fight, this is after two brutal wars against Alvarado, you also have to take into account that Manny is a level above, he wasn't even knocked out.

He did not look his best against Chavez but was in a fairly close fight and he was coming on. I think I had him up when they stopped the fight and DQd Chavez.

After that came the win in Alvarado 3 and the KO loss to Bradley.

Ydksab.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Abril lit him up and ruined Rios without breaking a sweat. Rios was never the same again.
> 
> He got that Broner mentality after he got lit up and both just accept the payday defeats in big fights now.


Idk about that. Rios's downfall came to weight issues and opposition.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Lightweight was hot at that moment was hot. Abril was a dreadful fighter to watch and honestly was not championship material. Rios was the more marketable fighter, the more celebrated fighter, the more crowd-pleasing fighter, by far. Those points are not arguable. I was not upset at all at the decision. I was satisfied in fact...


I don't know any of what you guys are debating but this is an awful standpoint, being ok with a robbery because the loser isn't exciting is just plain wrong imo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> I don't know any of what you guys are debating but this is an awful standpoint, being ok with a robbery because the loser isn't exciting is just plain wrong imo


Chatty is a delusional weirdo.

I understand the "robbery is bad point", but he's trying to argue that Richar ended Rios' career.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Once again you're freakin delusional.
> 
> He went on to stop Alvarado in a barn burner in their first fight, right after the Richar fight!
> 
> ...


Alvorado is a fringe level fighter and Pacquaio breezed through Rios, it was a sparring session to get him back into thw fold after being brutally KOd. Rios was talked about as a guy who could be a P4P player and he bought into it. Noone including Rios thought that after Abril owned him, much the same as Broner having his shit pushed in by Maidana. The high ceilings got a lot lower for each those nights.

Alvorado III lol, guy was fighting a guy who had been on meth for the whole camp on run from the police. Alvorado was blowing out his arse and red faced on the ring walk.

Citing a win over a drug addict in the middle of a meltdown as sonesort of great win LOL. To quote yourself YDKSAB

And Bradley again, he was a come back fight there to be a punch bag for Bradley.

So yeah he went from P4P prospect to fighting on the fringes and only being called up take a beat down from the top level guys.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Abril lit him up and ruined Rios without breaking a sweat. Rios was never the same again.


He came through in that walk in the park with Mike Alvarado right after that. He was hardly ruined by Abril...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Idk about that. Rios's downfall came to weight issues and opposition.


Rios was an undefeated superstar in the making before that fight. Arum was trying to sacrifice Gamboa to get him some star power and then Abril beat him with absolute ease. Afterthat there was no attempt to push him as a star, just as an exciting fighter or an opponent to the stars when they needed a boost.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> He came through in that walk in the park with Mike Alvarado right after that. He was hardly ruined by Abril...


Again, him and Alvorado werent world beaters. Provo beat the living shit out of Alvorado with ease after and Provo is limited as hell.

Hes made some good cash but who thought he could do much more than have some exciting contender fights or get beat up by the top level guys after that fight?

Rios stock dropped massively.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Alvorado is a fringe level fighter and Pacquaio breezed through Rios, it was a sparring session to get him back into thw fold after being brutally KOd. Rios was talked about as a guy who could be a P4P player and he bought into it. Noone including Rios thought that after Abril owned him, much the same as Broner having his shit pushed in by Maidana. The high ceilings got a lot lower for each those nights.


WTF.

How familiar are you with the US boxing scene?

I'm probably more of a Rios fan than a lot of people on here and I've followed his career since before he became a world champion by beating el aguacerito Acosta.

Rios' flaws where always evident, his fight with Richar just confirmed them, still that was not an eye opening or career ending fight, not even close.

You're underrating mile high Mike and ignoring that fact that it was Brandon's first fight at 140.

Ydksab


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> I don't know any of what you guys are debating but this is an awful standpoint, being ok with a robbery because the loser isn't exciting is just plain wrong imo


No. Look at Abril, an fighter who rose in the rankings by displaying an awful style that thoroughly frustrated fighters and fans, but gave judges no almost no choice but to score rounds for him. A defensive first, second, and third, conservative, kind of slick counter-puncher. (and he was probably worse than that) Brandon was exciting and a new fun star on the scene. I can't imagine anyone liked the way Abril fought. I'm glad he's gone. I'm glad he lost. Because it was no big loss...

And you're right you should've stayed out of it...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Rios was an undefeated superstar in the making before that fight. Arum was trying to sacrifice Gamboa to get him some star power and then Abril beat him with absolute ease. Afterthat there was no attempt to push him as a star, just as an exciting fighter or an opponent to the stars when they needed a boost.


Because he missed weight twice in a row at 140. So then he moved up in weight to fight and beat Alvarado. Then he lost to him, but got the Pacquiao fight despite that.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> WTF.
> 
> How familiar are you with the US boxing scene?
> 
> ...


He had way more finese when he fought Axosta and Peterson. He was always a cone forward fighter but at least he thought about his work more. After Abril he just tried to walk through everyone, mostly getting hinself beat up. Even the first Alvorado fight which was probably the only fight he lioked decent in after he was just trying to walk straight through Alvorado.

His record from that fight is 3-3 with a fortunate win over Chaves and a win over an alcoholic Alvorado who should never have been allowed in the ring. Really that fight shouldnt have happened and the Chaves fight should have seen him DQd as well as both fought as dirty as each ither or just co tinue and Chaves would have won, most likely.

Im not underrating Alvorado at all. Solid fighter but nothing much more than a contender at best (yeah he picked up a title but he was still should have been about tenth in the division).

Good to see you know the alphabet, keep showing off by typing letters and mommy might buy you an ice cream to make up for daddy running off with the maid, ashamed his son was such a retard.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Because he missed weight twice in a row at 140. So then he moved up in weight to fight and beat Alvarado. Then he lost to him, but got the Pacquiao fight despite that.


He missed weight because he was a super drainer picking on smaller fighters. Then as we've been through he had a couple of decent fights with another fringe contender where he didnt really look that good then Pacquaio picked hin cause they needed a pucnch bag after being KTFO.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> No. Look at Abril, an fighter who rose in the rankings by displaying an awful style that thoroughly frustrated fighters and fans, but gave judges no almost no choice but to score rounds for him. A defensive first, second, and third, conservative, kind of slick counter-puncher. (and he was probably worse than that) Brandon was exciting and a new fun star on the scene. I can't imagine anyone liked the way Abril fought. I'm glad he's gone. I'm glad he lost. Because it was no big loss...
> 
> And you're right you should've stayed out of it...


Abril was pushing Rios back and beating him up in that fight as well as outboxing him. He beat him up on the outside, inside and in mid range. Brandon looked like a shit novice and Abril actually turned up and put a show on.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He had way more finese when he fought Axosta and Peterson. He was always a cone forward fighter but at least he thought about his work more. After Abril he just tried to walk through everyone, mostly getting hinself beat up. Even the first Alvorado fight which was probably the only fight he lioked decent in after he was just trying to walk straight through Alvorado.
> 
> His record from that fight is 3-3 with a fortunate win over Chaves and a win over an alcoholic Alvorado who should never have been allowed in the ring. Really that fight shouldnt have happened and the Chaves fight should have seen him DQd as well as both fought as dirty as each ither or just co tinue and Chaves would have won, most likely.
> 
> ...


Oh I definitely agree that he looked better when he was coming up, but Richar was not a factor in his change.

His biggest downfall has been his work ethic and in my opinion his love for getting into scraps. He got a lot of attention after the first Alvarado fight and I think he tried to replicate that war more in his fights after that.

Rios was only dirty because Chaves started his bullshit when Rios started coming on. Rios was never known for being dirty.

He won the Richar fight on paper, nothing changed after that, it never came up because Richar was boring as shit, no one gave a fuck.

You're an idiot.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh I definitely agree that he looked better when he was coming up, but Richar was not a factor in his change.
> 
> His biggest downfall has been his work ethic and in my opinion his love for getting into scraps. He got a lot of attention after the first Alvarado fight and I think he tried to replicate that war more in his fights after that.
> 
> ...


He lost every round to Abril. It never came up because Rios lost relevance as soon as that fight happened, no one was hailing him as a fighter that was gonna be a huge thrwat to the big names. They just said watch the Abil fight, guy got his shit pushed in by a guy whose known to be featherfisted and was an absolute underdog no hoper going into it.

Rios mentality went from talking up being a major player to being a contender looking for a cash in. Which he got tbf, but he neglected his work from that fight.

Hdhgdydjs


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He lost every round to Abril. It never came up because Rios lost relevance as soon as that fight happened, no one was hailing him as a fighter that was gonna be a huge thrwat to the big names. They just said watch the Abil fight, guy got his shit pushed in by a guy whose known to be featherfisted and was an absolute underdog no hoper going into it.
> 
> Rios mentality went from talking up being a major player to being a contender looking for a cash in. Which he got tbf, but he neglected his work from that fight.
> 
> Hdhgdydjs


:hatton

Ydksab

Had he beaten Richar how would his career have gone?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He missed weight because he was a super drainer picking on smaller fighters. Then as we've been through he had a couple of decent fights with another fringe contender where he didnt really look that good then Pacquaio picked hin cause they needed a pucnch bag after being KTFO.


yep I agree. Those events have nothing to do with losing to Abril though.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :hatton
> 
> Ydksab
> 
> Had he beaten Richar how would his career have gone?


If hed beaten him legitimately he probably would have had a better career, Arum. Wouldnt have threw him to the wolves so easy if he thought he could make money from him. As soon as that fight ended Arum gave up on him and stopped protecting him completely.

I mean from the Abril fight if you take away Alvorado 1 he has barely won a round. Picked a few up against Chaves and a few in the first half in Alvorado II but lost every round to Pacquaio and Bradley and 8 to Alvorado in the second. Would have to rewatch Chaves but Im pretty sure I had him two up when he was dqed.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Abril was pushing Rios back and beating him up in that fight as well as outboxing him. He beat him up on the outside, inside and in mid range. Brandon looked like a shit novice and Abril actually turned up and put a show on.


I'm not saying he wasn't doing better than Rios. What I am saying is: I don't care. And he hardly beat him to a pulp. Now please, be off...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yep I agree. Those events have nothing to do with losing to Abril though.


Sure they do. Mentally he just became a brawler, he never was the most fanciful defensive fighter but at least he made an effort to think about his work before then and also he lost his push so Arum said fuck him, just match him in wara, who cares if he loses. Anyone with marketability wouldnt get put in six fights after his first loss that in being made he was only ever a slight favourite. Arum literally gave him about the worst run of competition you could get in twrms of protecting a fighter. Was sold down the river from that very fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I'm not saying he wasn't doing better than Rios. What I am saying is: I don't care. And he hardly beat him to a pulp. Now please, be off...


Your saying you wished boxing was fixed in favour of the fighters you like. Its a shit perspective and Bam Bam went on the back fuck and started cuddling in tht fight. It wasnt a beat down but Abril conpletely exposed him and made him his bitch.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Your saying you wished boxing was fixed in favour of the fighters you like. Its a shit perspective and Bam Bam went on the back fuck and started cuddling in tht fight. It wasnt a beat down but Abril conpletely exposed him and made him his bitch.


Yup. that's exactly what I said. Thanks for reading well...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Yup. that's exactly what I said. Thanks for reading well...


Well it is. I was glad he was robbed because I enjoy the other fighter more...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I see a lot of early Garcia picks, and that's probably the safe pick. But Ab shouldn't be overlooked no matter how he acts, or has performed of late. Odds are he hasn't learned a damn thing from his losses, or bad habits with weight. But he can fight, he can punch, and his quick hands will give Garcia some trouble here and there.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

@Chatty wasn't a Marquez fight for Rios being planned before the Abril robbery? I remember hearing Juan say he lost interest in a Rios fight after the Abril fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> If hed beaten him legitimately he probably would have had a better career, Arum. Wouldnt have threw him to the wolves so easy if he thought he could make money from him. As soon as that fight ended Arum gave up on him and stopped protecting him completely.
> 
> I mean from the Abril fight if you take away Alvorado 1 he has barely won a round. Picked a few up against Chaves and a few in the first half in Alvorado II but lost every round to Pacquaio and Bradley and 8 to Alvorado in the second. Would have to rewatch Chaves but Im pretty sure I had him two up when he was dqed.


Thats the thing moron, you can't "take away Alvarado 1."

If he was ruined by Abril there would be no Pacquiao fight, Alvarado would've beat his ass down.

If you want to argue that it affected his career path that's fine and dandy but your retarded ass said this:

"Abril lit him up and ruined Rios without breaking a sweat. Rios was never the same again."

Rios was the same again, you eliminate Richar from the equation and he probably still goes 1-1 with Mike in their first fight or maybe he gets a hiding from earlier versions of Pacquiao or Marquez, he was never going to beat them.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> @Chatty wasn't a Marquez fight for Rios being planned before the Abril robbery? I remember hearing Juan say he lost interest in a Rios fight after the Abril fight.


Yes, Rios-Abril was even a shared PPV with Marquez. And the idiot Pac fans then declared that Marquez was "ducking" Rios just because he didn't want to bother with a guy who had failed to make weight twice in a row and who had just received one of the most bogus decisions this decade.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

A motivated, elusive Broner could make it hard for Garcia in the early stages. 

Sadly I think Broner will be flat footed as ever which will make Garcia a nightmare to fight. I wouldn't be surprised if he missed weight too. Mikey deserves this shot in the limelight, it's his time now.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know why, but for some reason I usually cheer against Garcia. War Broner?!


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Revisionist is claiming the fight wasn't competitive.
> 
> It was a high intense fight and broner was in it all the way through. People's hate for broner makes them forget or not want to remember.
> 
> If I remember the rbr thread here people were moaning that brokers gonna win it by robbery -you can't claim robbery unless the guy was somewhat competitive in the fight.


Absolutely agree, it was much closer than people act like it was.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Absolutely agree, it was much closer than people act like it was.


It was competitive, the only reason it was was even that close was because of the point deduction.

Broner was getting his shit pushed in that round and was holding on for dear life until Chino threw his head up when Broner had both his arms and wouldn't let go.

I think people remember it being wide because Broner took a pretty good beating in the fight, some of Chinos rounds were plain beat downs.

Once you factor in the point deduction and the round by round score it was closer than it seemed.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I've always wanted to see Broner Pacquiao


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone else think Haymons considering cashing out Broner?


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Anyone else think Haymons considering cashing out Broner?


Time to sink or swim for that jackass!

I can see him crying after this fight(or still playing the jackass, lol).


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Anyone else think Haymons considering cashing out Broner?


Berto said at the end of 2016 it was going to start being sink or swim for the PBC fighters making those big checks. Looks like it's actually happening.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Mikey gonna eat up Broner but Broner size, toughness and power can make it interesting.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/charlo-vs-heiland-wbc-eliminator-play-garcia-broner-card--117266

Jermall Charlo vs Heiland eyed for the undercard for the WBC eliminator.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck it, I got Broner


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Anyone else think Haymons considering cashing out Broner?


Think Al Haymon gave up with Broner along time ago there was no need to put him in with Porter, they probably wanted the Pacquiao fight but this was the next best fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Fuck it, I got Broner












Want another month bet?


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/charlo-vs-heiland-wbc-eliminator-play-garcia-broner-card--117266
> 
> Jermall Charlo vs Heiland eyed for the undercard for the WBC eliminator.


nice


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Want another month bet?


It was only a month? Fuck, sure leggo. If I win, you use a picture of my nutsack as your avatar


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> It was only a month? Fuck, sure leggo. If I win, you use a picture of my nutsack as your avatar


It was two for the GGG, I'm asking if you'd like another, it's in July.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://imgur.com/height%3D404%3Bid%3DJZ39ADo%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D404%3Bid%3DJZ39ADo%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


That win grew too. Barros about to fight for a title soon. I've heard.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It was two for the GGG, I'm asking if you'd like another, it's in July.


I'm down


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

OneTime said:


> Revisionist is claiming the fight wasn't competitive.
> 
> It was a high intense fight and broner was in it all the way through. People's hate for broner makes them forget or not want to remember.
> 
> If I remember the rbr thread here people were moaning that brokers gonna win it by robbery -*you can't claim robbery unless the guy was somewhat competitive in the fight*.


What?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

OneTime said:


> The maidana fight was closer than most like to make it out to he in fact I remember people were shitting it that broner would get the decision at the end of the fight.


Absolutely no one had that fight for Broner. Maidana clearly whoopped that boy


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Official for Barclay center, NY.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember scoring it for Broner during the RBR and Tommygunn got absolutely rustled :lol:

Broner is going to whoop Mikey's ass.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/mikey-garcia-adrien-broner-ticket-information--117502

Ticket info


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

mikey gon end boner's career


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I always thought Mikey was a bit overrated. I think Broner should come out and try for the knockout. The only problem with Broner is he feels it is more important to talk about things and how good he is, rather than train and prove it. He had some potential. He was never the skill level of Floyd, but he has handspeed had he worked hard.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mikey Garcia opens as huge betting favorite (-750) over Adrien Broner (+475)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Needs to have a spoiler alert. Nobody wants to see Broner's herp sores @ 0:29.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Him training it's that rock is not a good look


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Broner could win this fight if he would abandon the looking cool, trying to be smooth, I'm so slick BS. Come out use your athletic ability and combination punching to be the offensive force that he could be. He is not a great defensive fighter, he's not great off the back foot, and it causes him to get behind and look like sh!t for 65% of the fight. If he would focus on being first, throwing combinations, and doing the things he does well instead of the things he wishes he could do well, he'd be fine. All that said, Garcia busts him up, he's not to be played with...I hate this fight for Broner assuming he doesn't make any adjustments or change anything.


I think he is a pretty good defensive fighter. He's hard to hit and got a decent roll, he's no James toney, but who is?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Broner is gonna get fucking destroyed. He's so static on his feet.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I'm down


Garcia is a huge betting favorite. Damson I'm gonna make you rock an Orlando Cruz avy like I did to @DirtyDan


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If Broner was going to quit, his time to do it was vs Maidana


Yeah he's no quitter but Maidana took his soul that night . I knew the hype he had before that was unjustified but he's gone downhill even since then. Any world class fighter beats him . He was never elite before that but no fighter can live the life he lives and turn his career round at this stage .He doesn't really seem capable of it as a person to me. 
You are right about the Maidana fight he showed balls of steel when he must've been crying out for it to be over from the first couple of rounds .It was great to watch cos he dared play the villain without having the skills to back it up and its always nice to see the bully get bullied, bad . But no matter what you think of a fighter it's still hard to see someone take that much of a beating. Imagine how he felt , must have been a mix of Hamed and Lacy thrown into one times 10.
I'm no expert on Garcia but if he's half as good as a lot of people think he should do a number on Broner.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If Broner was going to quit, his time to do it was vs Maidana


Yeah he's no quitter but Maidana took his soul that night . I knew the hype he had before that was unjustified but he's gone downhill even since then. Any world class fighter beats him . He was never elite before that but no fighter can live the life he lives and turn his career round at this stage .He doesn't really seem capable of it as a person to me. 
You are right about the Maidana fight he showed balls of steel when he must've been crying out for it to be over from the first couple of rounds .It was great to watch cos he dared play the villain without having the skills to back it up and its always nice to see the bully get bullied, bad . But no matter what you think of a fighter it's still hard to see someone take that much of a beating. Imagine how he felt , must have been a mix of Hamed and Lacy thrown into one times 10.
I'm no expert on Garcia but if he's half as good as a lot of people think he should do a number on Broner.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Garcia is a huge betting favorite. Damson I'm gonna make you rock an Orlando Cruz avy like I did to @DirtyDan


You're gonna be rocking my nut sack


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> You're gonna be rocking my nut sack


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Garcia is lovely to watch.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Garcia rockin' that late 90's Boyband MAB hairdo :lol:

@Pedderrs


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Mikey putting in a lot of extra time to work on the fundamentals


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't wait for this one, Garcia is going to do a number on Broner. 

AB will put up a fight but be out-gunned and simply out fought down the stretch. Hopefully Garcia puts it on him.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


>


He's done. Look at his face, he's aged 15 years in only 2. Bags under his eyes, he looks like a strung out drug addict. Garcia is going to knock him out.


----------



## BrotherMouzone (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is my prefight analysis and prediction for tonight's Broner vs. Garcia fight: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2017/07/broner-vs-garcia-prefight-analysis-and.html


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great fight by Mikey but hes gotta do doing about that haircut...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Probably the most exciting pose ive seen with Garcia. Lets face it, hes pretty dry quiet surly type of man.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Got to give props to Mickey, huge upset vs a 4 weight champ


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Got to give props to Mickey, huge upset vs a 4 weight champ


Upset?

Garcia was the clear favourite.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

dyna said:


> Upset?
> 
> Garcia was the clear favourite.


As I was saying huge upset


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

@knowimuch nice AV :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Love or hate him, Broner is a big draw

http://www.boxingscene.com/garcia-broner-peaked-937k-viewers-averaged-881k-on-showtime--119071


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

When the hell did @Chacal get banned and what for?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> When the hell did @Chacal get banned and what for?


Dick pics.


----------

